# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Re-Threading Whipper Snipper Cable.

## priorshi

I need help with how to re thread the cable through my whipper snipper. 
I have had to rewind the line, now it no longer does the automatic feed.
Can anyone give me a pointer as to how to wind it on properly...  
thanks

----------


## Doughboy

Priorshi I have a talon and it is dead simple to re-cord. 
Under the spool there are two holes into which you thread each end of the cord and pull them out the respective holes, then you simply wind the base to retract the cord into the spool essentially in the reverse of the way in which it is dispensed. 
OMG clear as a foggy night..................... 
Good luck mate 
Or I am in Higgins if you want some help.

----------


## manoftalent

ok......on the spool should be an arrow pointing to the direction you should wind the cord ...get a length of cord about 6mtrs long and find the middle of it bend it a little so it sits inside the spool and tape it there on the reel......that should hold it in place while you wind it on....being careful not to overlap the cords as they will become tangled and not come out with the bump actionso dont let them twist .....keep them together without overlappingand wind it on like a single strand ......feed the loose ends through the two holes (one in each) and make sure when you put te reel on its not trapping either of them ....cut them back with scissors if necessary as they should not be longer than the distance to the guard ......on the guard is a small metal edge that keeps the line from going further ....each strand should be about that length...or it will be difficult to start it up ......check operation with machine off by pushing on the button and tugging on each strand ....they should extend if you have done it right ......hope this helps

----------


## outback

Ya shouldn't re-thread it. Once the cord has been through once you should just replace it with new stuff.  :Tongue:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> I need help with how to re thread the cable through my whipper snipper.

  My experience, it can't be done.  :Rolleyes:  Buy a new one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## manofaus

sorry to pinch the post 
I have a pope brushcutter with bump feed 
does it matter what line I get? ie diameter.... cutting edges etc...
what do you recommend?

----------


## scooter

Depends on the model, stick to the diameter of the stuff supplied is prob the best advice, too thin & it eats it too quick, too thick & the machine uses too much power swinging it.

----------

